# Turned Box



## Rob (Jan 29, 2007)

I've begun branching out (pun intended) and started turning a few other things beside pens.  Here's my first attempt at a turned box.  It is of olive wood.  The stock was 2"x2"x6" with the turned size being about 1 1/2"x5".  It had a lot of cracks, but filled in well and sure smelled good when working the stock.  Comments, thoughts, critiques are welcome.  Regards, Rob


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh, that's nice. Real nice....
nice. Took me a long time to post 'cause I kept lookin' at the box. Great grain and
nice lines.
- G -


----------



## leatherjunkie (Jan 29, 2007)

[:0]WOW[:0]

I really like the black lines in it.

wish i could find some bow that looks like that.

great job


----------



## johncrane (Jan 30, 2007)

l agree WOW! thats very nice Rob.[]


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 30, 2007)

You did good[]


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 30, 2007)

Great looking box.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice job. 

Why do they call it a box when it's round? []


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 30, 2007)

Wikipedia (not always the best reference) defines a box as 


> Boxes are highly variable receptacles. When no shape is described, a typical rectangular box may be expected. Nevertheless, a box may have a horizontal cross section that is square, elongated, round or oval; sloped or domed top surfaces, or non-vertical sides. A box normally may be opened by raising, sliding or removing the lid, which may be hinged and/or fastened by a catch, clasp, or lock. Whatever its shape or purpose or the material of which it is fashioned, it is the direct descendant of the chest, one of the most ancient articles of domestic furniture. Its uses are innumerable, and the name, preceded by a qualifying adjective, has been given to many objects of artistic or antiquarian interest.



In the second sentence, I believe they need to change the word "rectangular" to "cuboid" (or better yet, a rectangular parallelpiped) for the sake of accuracy, but that's just my opinion. [8D]


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 30, 2007)

I think most people know rectangular but not cuboid and even fewer would know (rectangular) parallelpiped, unless they listened and retained their high school geometry.[B)]
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Wikipedia (not always the best reference) defines a box as
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice box Rob...very nice!. Did turning that olive wood make you hungry for pizza? 
aDo a good turn daily!
Don
\ 





> _Originally posted by Rob_
> <br />I've begun branching out (pun intended) and started turning a few other things beside pens.  Here's my first attempt at a turned box.  It is of olive wood.  The stock was 2"x2"x6" with the turned size being about 1 1/2"x5".  It had a lot of cracks, but filled in well and sure smelled good when working the stock.  Comments, thoughts, critiques are welcome.  Regards, Rob
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />I think most people know rectangular but not cuboid and even fewer would know (rectangular) parallelpiped, unless they listened and retained their high school geometry.[B)]
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Whyyyyyyy did you have to go and ruin it for me Don?  I put that reference in their just for you! []


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 30, 2007)

I love reading DCB's postings -- they're so irregular [][8D]
- G -


----------



## Rob (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words all.  I was pretty pleased with how it came out.  Don, I'm not sure about it reminding me of pizza, but it did bring back fond memories of my visits to Livorno Italy.  Seemed like there was always the smell of olive in the air.  Oh and Lou, I have to agree with Gary.  I don't post very often, but read daily and do get tickled by some of your postings. 

Regards, Rob


----------



## Radman (Jan 31, 2007)

This was your FIRST box?  Man, you're a natural!  That really looks pretty awesome[][][]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 1, 2007)

Rob,
I don't know if I have any critcism... that is one beautiful 'box".[]


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Radman_
> <br />This was your FIRST box?  Man, you're a natural!  That really looks pretty awesome[][][]



I agree!


----------



## bob393 (Feb 4, 2007)

Weld done, Bravo!


----------



## woodwish (Feb 4, 2007)

Very nice, great craftsmanship but that is also a very nice piece of olive wood.


----------



## Hiram33 (Feb 5, 2007)

Very nice 
what did you fill in the cracks with was it hard to do?


----------



## Rob (Feb 5, 2007)

Hiram,

As I began to turn it to it's final shape, the areas that were cracked and a bit pithy were stablized with thin CA.  Those areas absorbed the CA pretty well.  I didn't try to fill them so the surface was completely smooth, just made sure that as I sanded it that I got all the dust out before finishing.  All in all it worked out fairly well.  I've made a number of pens from olive and find it to be very workable compared to some other materials.  Thanks for looking and thanks for asking.

Rob


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 5, 2007)

Rob,
Very nice.  I like your job of filling the cracks and your shape.
Rob


----------

